# How many batteries



## Jack56 (Jan 11, 2017)

Dear all,

I've got a Canon Mark5dIII. At the moment I have two original Canon Batteries.
In Summer I hope to visit an island for a day and I think I will shoot a lot (raw). Do you think two batteries will do or is it better to buy another one?
how many batteries have you got?
Thanks for reading my question.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2017)

I have been limping along with one original and two Wasabi (almost 3 years old) branded but as of late the Wasabi's won't get to full charge (rapid blinking just doesn't stop) so I plunked down for a new LP-E6N for the 5D3. I shoot a lot in cold temps and needed the insurance. So I guess my answer is 4 but could be 2 any day. fwiw the Wasabi's have held up better than any other 3rd party battery I've tried. Ymmv.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 11, 2017)

I go to weird places with my gear. I carry one extra (original) battery for each camera (1-series and 5-series). I have never run out, being in Africa, Norwegian mountains or anywhere else. As an extra security I have a transportable solar panel, which, depending on the amount of sun, is an extra security.

My experience with third party batteries and chargers are 100% negative.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2017)

I have two. I noticed one was reading 1 bar on recharge performance today, so I may buy one or two more. I have not seen a issue with battery life. I'll be using the camera for a very large number of photos for several hours tonight, so I'll see how long it lasts. I'm charging the backup now.

The batteries are pretty old now, so the cost per year is almost nothing.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 11, 2017)

Your answer depends quite a lot on how you're going to use the batteries. When I shoot motorcyclist training on a track, I tend to shoot a lot of pictures without reviewing them. In this way, I have done 2000-2500 shots per battery.

If you use live-view or review your shots a lot, then the shots/battery charge will go down a lot.

For the record, I have two Canon and two 3rd party batteries for my 5D3.


----------



## Joe M (Jan 11, 2017)

My last set of cameras for shooting weddings was a pair of 5D3s and Canon batteries. I shot for the entire day, raw+tiny jpeg with some chimping when changing conditions, but never with live-view, on a single battery and never did it get below a quarter charge, usually between a quarter and half. I did of course always have a second battery for each camera but only in case of failure. They never got used but of course I rotated them for the next shoot. As well, I almost entirely shot the day with IS lenses which of course take their toll. Personally, I would be quite comfortable spending a day somewhere with a pair of batteries. Enjoy your day wherever it is you're going!


----------



## elkatro (Jan 12, 2017)

3 batteries : 1 in use, 1 is ready to be used, the other 1 will be recharged whenever possible


----------



## rpt (Jan 12, 2017)

elkatro said:


> 3 batteries : 1 in use, 1 is ready to be used, the other 1 will be recharged whenever possible


+1

Exactly my logic. I have a 5D3 and a 7D2 and I have five - just to be safe. My first two are getting older so I want to be sure I have sufficient when I am out and unable to charge them.


----------



## Roo (Jan 12, 2017)

As some others have said you should need no more than 2 and in most cases you'll get through the day with one depending on how you shoot. While I regularly get 1500+ shots out of a day shooting sports, I've done a few all day landscape shoots with it including one where I shot from sunrise to past sunset 5am to 9pm and only needed change the battery right at the end.


----------



## geekpower (Jan 12, 2017)

on a recent 10 day trip i got 1000 shots out of 2 batteries (in a grip), but that was under pretty much the worst case scenario. i was previewing a lot during the day, checking for flash balance in bright sun, with the screen brightness turned up a lot, and at night i was taking lots of super long exposures, plus i was uploading pics to my laptop over usb every day or two.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 12, 2017)

I use a 5Diii and shoot RAW to the CF slot and JPEG to the SD slot simultaneously. I usually use my IS and have back-button focus set up. While I have gone for 2 or 3 days on one battery, my travel often takes me to places where I will not be able to charge anything for days at a time. This has led me to carry 4 batteries with me - one in the camera and 3 others that I cycle through. When the meter says I am down to about 25%, I replace the battery with a fresh one.

Why am I so paranoid? I had an older camera and ran the battery dead while using it. I would up with a card corruption issue because it likely ran out of gas while writing or reading data. Another time in the back country, I was down to my last bit of battery and would up "rationing" my exposures. To me, an extra battery is well worth it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2017)

I used one of my original 5D MK III batteries with 1 bar recharge performance tonight. I took 7064 shots plus several that I deleted. The battery screen said 66% remaining, so I probably could have taken 1500 or even 1600 on a really old LP-E6 battery.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I used one of my original 5D MK III batteries with 1 bar recharge performance tonight. I took 70064 shots plus several that I deleted.



Seventy thousand pictures, and on a single battery   

I guess that carries its own curse: that you have to review, select and rate them all ;D


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 12, 2017)

With my 7D2 I would always have the one in the camera plus two spares - the one in the camera may be part charged so not last the day plus on spare plus one for paranoia (I started this because I sometimes forget to charge a dead battery after a day's shoot).


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 12, 2017)

When I first started shooting digital I shot hundreds of photos everyday.

Now when I go out to shoot it is max 100 or so. Most times even less. It isn't that I've lost interest. Instead, I think I try to make each shot count. I think about the shot instead of just hoping for good luck.

2 batteries, only because one might fail.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 12, 2017)

I would think two would be fine unless you plan on using live view extensively or shooting well over 1000 shots.

Usually the number of batteries I take is determined by other factors such as how many the airline allow or my ability to charge the batteries on location. 

FYI I usually carry three and seldom use more than one on a busy day.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have two. I noticed one was reading 1 bar on recharge performance today, so I may buy one or two more. I have not seen a issue with battery life. I'll be using the camera for a very large number of photos for several hours tonight, so I'll see how long it lasts. I'm charging the backup now.
> 
> The batteries are pretty old now, so the cost per year is almost nothing.



The 2 oldest of my 6 LP6(N)s have a red bar but hold their charges just as well as the ones with 3 green bars. As I use my camera plus long telephoto as a spotting scope between shots, I have to take two LP6(N)s as I sometimes get as low as 300 shots per charge on a 7DII or 5DIV, although my old 5DIII was better. As mentioned, a spare is always advisable in case of a failure.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 12, 2017)

No idea about the 5D iii, but in a day with the 60D I've filled a 32gb card and not run out of battery a couple of times. That's about 1200 shots. If it sits around a lot, i use live view a lot, and I do a lot of chimping, it'll drop below 500.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm shooting with mirrorless, all day shooting I tend to pack total of 3 (1 in camera, 2 spare). Even with mirrorless, I have not yet reach for #3 yet. 

It's safe to have more battery, since is not that big and heavy.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 12, 2017)

If you aren't shooting video, I think 2 batteries is plenty. Of course, this depends upon the condition of the batteries how many shots between charges and whether you can charge every night. The most that I shoot in one event is about 3,000 RAW images and I've never used more than 50% of the battery. I have never needed to use a spare, but it's nice to have in case of some failure other than depleting the main battery.

Always keep the spare in your "to go" bag, whatever that might be. In the off chance that you rush out and leave the main battery in the charger, you will have the spare.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jan 13, 2017)

If I'm shooting on location with a model, I bring one spare battery for my 5D3 and I can't think of a time when I've had to use the spare. 

If I'm shooting an event or on vacation where things aren't predictable, I bring two spares and typically change out the battery after around 1,200 clicks.

I've been quite happy with Wasabi batteries, but I prefer to use them with the Canon chargers due to their higher amp rating and therefore quicker charging.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 13, 2017)

Two is probably fine, but I would take 3 just in case.


----------



## JohnUSA (Jan 13, 2017)

I have ten batteries for my 6D/5D3. I might go through 3 during a wedding.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2017)

2 batteries are FINE. Unless, you shoot live view. If not, 2 batteries are plenty. If you carry more than 2 then you have to carry extra charger. Not worth it.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2017)

You visiting just for a day... If I were you, I would take one charged battery and leave the charger and second battery at home. Serious.


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2017)

sanj said:


> You visiting just for a day... If I were you, I would take one charged battery and leave the charger and second battery at home. Serious.



I have serious for you, how about taking a super cheap unreliable card as well? That way you could either have battery or file issues. Really though, what's so bad about some insurance by taking a 2nd battery. They are tiny. 

Take two, call me in the morning.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 13, 2017)

Jack56 said:


> In Summer I hope to visit an island for a day and I think I will shoot a lot (raw). Do you think two batteries will do or is it better to buy another one?
> how many batteries have you got?



I've only got one for each body. I started on film and it made me right miser on the shutter.. 2015 I shot about 5000 frames, last year with my new 6D I am only up to 3000 frames, but my hit rate's gone up.

I've and adjusted the camera settings on my 6D so the image isn't automatically displayed on the rear screen after every shot. If you have any skill at all you don't need to review every frame.. that alone will substantially improve your battery life. It also gets your head out of your camera a bit more.

Of course if you live view everything (landscape etc) then bets are off, and I'd want as much battery as possible.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 13, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> I've and adjusted the camera settings on my 6D so the image isn't automatically displayed on the rear screen after every shot.



Always an option but I really like to see the histogram. The image that comes with it is of less importance....


----------



## Jack56 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you very much. It's really kind of you to reply on my question. I have made a decision and I will stick to my two original Canon batteries. I have spent
my money on a book of Michael Kenna 
Thanks again and I wish you a very nice weekend!!


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2017)

Jack56 said:


> Thank you very much. It's really kind of you to reply on my question. I have made a decision and I will stick to my two original Canon batteries. I have spent
> my money on a book of Michael Kenna
> Thanks again and I wish you a very nice weekend!!



Do let us know if you needed the second battery. Pls.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 14, 2017)

I think two genuine batteries should be more than enough, unless you use Live View or shoot video. I currently have four (two from the 5D3 and two from the 5Ds), one each genuine and generic - and the non-Canon ones don't do nearly as well, even though they're rated to the same specs.

More than two, it can get harder to keep track of which ones you've charged, depending on how organised you are.


----------



## YellowJersey (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably late to the party here... again, but I have a 5D3 and three Canon batteries. Having gone on multiday hikes, I've never gone through more than two batteries. So I think with two fully charged batteries, you'll be more than alright for a single day.... unless you'll be shooting a lot of video, in which case it might be wise to have a third battery just in case.


----------



## slclick (Jan 30, 2017)

42


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 30, 2017)

Two is generally my number for stills only. The 3rd battery makes the trek when there is going to be a need for video, weird lighting, destination, or elopement coverage.


----------



## midluk (Jan 30, 2017)

scyrene said:


> More than two, it can get harder to keep track of which ones you've charged, depending on how organised you are.



The battery covers have a great battery management built in. Depending on the orientation of the cover on the battery, you can either see blue (full) or black (empty) through the battery-shaped hole. Unless you change batteries "just to be sure" when they are half full and want to continue using them later, this should be idiot-proof.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 30, 2017)

JohnUSA said:


> I have ten batteries for my 6D/5D3. I might go through 3 during a wedding.



You're as bad about batteries as I am about speedlites.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 30, 2017)

I currently have 2 Canon LP-E6N batteries for my 5DsR and 2 if fine. The only time in the past year that I was down to less than 50% on my spare was during our vacation to Hawaii on a day when I was shooting quite a bit of birds in flight. Normally, I almost never need to use my spare battery for day outings.

For my M5, I currently have 2 LP-E17's and that probably is not enough. I'm still learning the camera, but I got well into my spare during a day outing in December and was getting nervous to the point I was limiting my shooting somewhat.

The answer for the OP will depend on their shooting style, but I think for most people 2-3 batteries will be enough for a DSLR.


----------

